# Passionfruit?



## mpd93.5 (May 18, 2016)

Hi,

Could anyone suggest a bean that has a passionfruit flavour profile?

Thanks!


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

mpd93.5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone suggest a bean that has a passionfruit flavour profile?
> 
> Thanks!


No specific examples I know of, but look towards Ethiopia. Had one from James Gourmet last year i think which had a definite passion fruit and apricot thing going on


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

https://shop.hejcoffee.co.uk/products/hej-rwanda-single-origin-coffee-beans-250g-1


----------

